# How to Maintain a Healthy Level of Insanity



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

A friend just sent this to me, thought some of you might get a kick out of it also. I'm going to try a number of them....

1. At lunch time, sit in your parked car with sunglasses on and point a hair dryer at passing cars. See if they slow down. 
2. Page yourself over the intercom. Don't disguise your voice!
3. Every time someone asks you to do something, ask if they want fries with that.
4. Put Decaf in the coffee maker for 3 weeks . Once everyone has gotten over their caffeine addictions, switch to Espresso. 
5. In the memo field of all your checks, write ' For Marijuana' 
6. Skip down the hall rather than walk and see how many looks you get.
7. Order a diet water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face.
8. Specify that your drive-through order is 'To Go'. 
9. Sing Along At The Opera. 
10. Five days in advance, tell your friends you can't attend their party because you have a headache. 
11. When the money comes out of the ATM, scream 'I Won! I Won!' 
12. When leaving the zoo, start running towards the parking lot, yelling 'Run for your lives! They're loose!' 
13. tell your children over dinner, 'Due to the economy, we are going to have to let one of you go.' 
14. And the final way to keep a healthy level of insanity....
.... send this e-mail to someone to make them smile.

It's Called ... THERAPY


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, sounds like what I do on a daily basis


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh my god, jill, I almost choked on my lunch 3 times. Totally needed the laugh, thanks!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh....I want to have fun with some of those. ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love it! ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. That was hilarious. I want to do some of them now!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These are great - can't wait to try the hairdryer one. That's funny!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's hilarious, especially the hairdryer one. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Thanks, Jill!

I'm going to try the one about the fries on my kids! They are _constantly _asking me for things.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

SNORT!!!! ound:  I think I'll order a diet water tonight with dinner!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This list has come around a few times and this is the tamest version I've read so far. LOL! The first one I saw suggested that the next time you are in Wal-Mart that you grab a box of condoms and drop them into an elderly woman's cart. I think it would be a heck of a lot funnier to drop them in _my_ grandmother's basket than a stranger's. LOL!

I've done #5 a few times, but I write _"for sex"_ instead and have done it when writing a check to myself or cash at the branch. Everyone at my bank knows me and the manager (a woman) always cracks up. She's rather stuffy, and everyone who sees me thinks I'm a bit snobby too, so it is fun to add a bit of levity to the day. 

Jane! I want to see the look on your boys' faces when you do that!


----------

